# After returning rental car - remove plate from toll system



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

After returning the rental, forgot to remove the plate from the toll collection system from my Fair rental. Person who rented the car after me racked up $300 in tolls based on the license plate which got taken out of my checking account. Took the toll tag/transponder out of the car but didn't go to the website to remove the license plate. Talking to Fair and fastrak toll collection agency to try to recover the money.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ouch...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> After returning the rental, forgot to remove the plate from the toll collection system from my Fair rental. Person who rented the car after me racked up $300 in tolls based on the license plate which got taken out of my checking account. Took the toll tag/transponder out of the car but didn't go to the website to remove the license plate. Talking to Fair and fastrak toll collection agency to try to recover the money.


I don't understand why you registered that rental plate under your name. The transponder will work with any plate. Only if no transponder is found will they read your plate and go after you for the money.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Never, ever put a rental car on your toll pass. Then then bill by plate and reimburse the rental car company from your rental agreement card.


----------

